# Overweight, Out of Shape, & want to be a Paramedic



## Zalan

There are few things that I need to get taken care of before becoming a Paramedic. Physically, I`m at 340 lbs at 6' tall. This is a major hurdle to overcome for me. I also have high bloodpressure. I`m in my 30`s & was a professional coach potatoe.  What should I do start loosing weight, & get in shape?

I know the first thing I have to do is quit drinking 2 liter of soda day. A year ago it was 4 liters of soda day.


----------



## john76

start out slowly. walk a little each day try to increase the distance each time.and watch your diet lower your calorie intake.try to make healthier food and drink choices.for snacks i like the little 100 calorie packs.


----------



## Aidey

Talk to a dietitian, they offer a wealth of information and you probably would only need to meet once or twice.  Make changes you can stick with for the long term. If you have a family or live with someone make changes that everyone can follow so you aren't making 2 different meals every time. Start off slow with the exercise, even walking at a slow pace is better than sitting on the couch. 

I personally keep track of everything I eat. The calorie content of what I was eating was pretty darn shocking in the beginning, but now that I'm more aware of what I'm eating (and how much) it's become much easier to eat healthy. I use fitday.com which is an awesome website, and the online version is free.


----------



## AJ Hidell

Aidey said:


> Talk to a dietitian..


And a doctor too.  He should be the first step, and will refer you to a dietician with the information she needs to best assess your needs.  With the health problems you already have, you do not want to just go off half-cocked with some amateur, home-baked plan and risk exacerbating the problems, as well as creating new ones.


----------



## DV_EMT

Atkins diet... just watch out for Ketoacidosis. you can get the ketone urinalysis strips at CVS i think


----------



## Aidey

No no no no. You will never be able to sustain a diet like the Atkins diet for the long term, and the long term is what you should be thinking about. Study after study has shown that the balance of carbs to protein to fat doesn't matter nearly as much as your overall calorie intake. Obviously diets high in fat aren't healthy because of the problems it poses for your cardiovascular system, but high protein diets are no more effective than high carb diets. 

If you deprive yourself of whole food groups it is very hard to be successful on a diet. If you feel like you are missing out you're going to resent what you are doing and be tempted to cheat. I really think that to make changes that are going to be permanent you need to find healthy alternatives or substitutes for the foods you already love.


----------



## Sasha

No diets or you will become a yoyo and go up and down up and down and up and down and it's bad for your body.

I'll echo the doctor and dietitian, as well as work on life long lifestyle changes and not something you abandon once you lose the weight you were looking to lose. Aim for health, not skinnyness.


----------



## fortsmithman

Here in Canada our federal Health Dept came u wit the Canada food guide and it can be found at
http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/fn-an/alt_fo...ide-aliment/view_eatwell_vue_bienmang-eng.pdf

Just follow it and do a reasonable amount of exercise you will lose weight.  My exercise routine when I go to the gym when ever I get the chance is half an hour on the exercise bike.  This is followed by weight training.  At home I do sit us and pushups.


----------



## EMTCop86

I've heard a lot of good things about the couch to 5k program http://www.beginnertriathlete.com/cms/article-detail.asp?articleid=27

This particular one is designed for people who need to lose weight. A lot of it has to do with your diet. Try going to diet soda, stop eating fast food. Start out slow though. If you go head first and try to give up everything at once you are more likely to fail. Remember this is going to be a whole life style change. It took a while for you to gain all that weight and it will take a while for you to lose it.


----------



## exodus

Big big big big thing. STOP DRINKING SODA!!!!! Even diet sodas. Sure diet sodas aren't BAD for you, but they contain sugars, and what does sugar turn into?! And why would you put any type of liquid into your body other than what it needs the most?! WATER! 

Trust me, I used to drink 2+ liters of soda a day, it was horrible, and I had a hard time keeping meals down because of how thin the acids from the soda wore down my stomache lining... I went cold turkey to water. And it was a little hard at first because I liked the taste of soda. But now all I drink is water, I occaisionly get soda when we go out to dinner, but for the most part, i ONLY drink water... I started on water only after my kidney stone... It was killer.


----------



## Sasha

exodus said:


> Big big big big thing. STOP DRINKING SODA!!!!! Even diet sodas. Sure diet sodas aren't BAD for you, but they contain sugars, and what does sugar turn into?! And why would you put any type of liquid into your body other than what it needs the most?! WATER!
> 
> Trust me, I used to drink 2+ liters of soda a day, it was horrible, and I had a hard time keeping meals down because of how thin the acids from the soda wore down my stomache lining... I went cold turkey to water. And it was a little hard at first because I liked the taste of soda. But now all I drink is water, I occaisionly get soda when we go out to dinner, but for the most part, i ONLY drink water... I started on water only after my kidney stone... It was killer.



You need a certain amount of sugar during the day so don't cut out sugar entirely. This is why you need to consult a Dr and a registered dietitan to help you lose weight appropriately and not take advice from people with no educational background over the internet. They will design meals to made your daily nutritional needs while assisting you with weight loss.


----------



## EMTCop86

Sasha said:


> This is why you need to consult a Dr and a registered dietitan to help you lose weight appropriately and not take advice from people with no educational background over the internet.


 
Yes the OP does need to go see his doctor before starting any exercise or diet but there is nothing wrong with getting advice (whether they take it or not) from people over the internet especially when some of these people may have been in the same position and lost weight. Just because someone doesn't have an official "educational background" in something doesn't mean they don't have good advice.


----------



## AJ Hidell

EMTCop86 said:


> Just because someone doesn't have an official "educational background" in something doesn't mean they don't have good advice.


But it significantly decreases the probability.


----------



## Sasha

EMTCop86 said:


> Yes the OP does need to go see his doctor before starting any exercise or diet but there is nothing wrong with getting advice (whether they take it or not) from people over the internet especially when some of these people may have been in the same position and lost weight. Just because someone doesn't have an official "educational background" in something doesn't mean they don't have good advice.



People should not accept medical advice over the internet unless from a verified doctor. Weight loss qualifies as medical. Losing weight the wrong way can totally screw you up and mess with your overall health, taking it from the "Trust me, I tried this, it worked" average joe poster is just ignorant.


----------



## daedalus

DV_EMT said:


> Atkins diet... just watch out for Ketoacidosis. you can get the ketone urinalysis strips at CVS i think



Do I need to pull up the recent studies linking red meat to a serious increase in cancer?

OP, I *highly* reccomment Dr. Oz's book, You on a Diet. http://www.amazon.com/You-Owners-Manual-Waist-Management/dp/0743292545

Dr. Oz is a cardiothoracic surgeon and Oprah's medical advisor. His book is simply amazing, easy and fun to read, and based in sound medicine and science. The book provides amazing insights into he way the body works, and you learn some advanced endocrinology and GI physiology and that is added bonus for you. The plan outlined in the book is again, based in sound medical principles, and works.


----------



## Eydawn

Ah! The age old battle many of us face... try visiting www.livestrong.com which is an excellent resource for different articles, and they have this nifty little feature called "The Daily Plate" that helps you keep track of your calories (and your exercise!) 

I would echo what others have said. See a doctor. Make sure there's no special concerns you need to address. Then go see a dietitian (whether your doc recommends seeing one or not. Never hurts to consult.)

Things you can do before seeing the doctor: Increase your intake of fruits and veggies and cut down on the soda... if you like sparkling beverages, do something like sparkling water mixed with fruit juice. Then you're at least getting vitamin intake. Up your water intake. And start walking. Walking can do wonders for you. Doesn't have to be miles, either... a couple laps around the block is good for starters. Up your water intake. For every time you want to drink soda, drink water FIRST instead. 

Eat baby carrots and celery sticks and pita crisps with salsa instead of potato chips and cheetos... 

As far as starting an exercise regimen, do see the doc first. Just in case. Better to know and do no harm than to leap in ignorance and set yourself even further back!

Wendy
CO EMT-B


----------



## Zalan

*Have had the doctors visit*

Should have said, before this post I have had doctors visit. He rans all sorts of test. Found nothing wrong with me other than being considered morbidily obese, & high blood pressure. He also noted that I`m also a large frame.

He basically said I`m in no danger now. However, 10 yrs down the road it would be a different story if I continued this way. He recomend switching over to diet soda. Drinlkng alot of water before meals. Overtime lowering my food intake. & loose 2 to 3 lbs a months this way.

Physical activity can be moderate exercise up to what I think I can handle. Just not over do it to much. Whats a good moderate exercise program for a begginer? Is there any Cheap exercise equipment I should invest in? Kind of interested in the Kettle Ball. Considering my weight & Height what should I look for in a Kettle Ball?


----------



## Eydawn

Ah! Good to hear it.  

Many doctors recommend diet soda to try to get people to cut that extra caloric intake (up to 1000+ extra a day) but they're also finding that drinking diet soda causes physiological reactions where your body expects to digest sugar (releases insulin, stomach acids, etc) and gets nothing... while better than drinking sugar water all day, it's still not the best option. 

Another tip, then, since you've seen the doc already... buy smaller plates. Portion out snacks onto saucers or tiny plates. Smaller plates psychologically make your food portions seem larger, even though they're reduced compared to what you normally eat, and that helps you feel satisfied and not deprived. 

Also, allow yourself one "cheat" a day. Whether it's a single can of soda, a cookie, whatever it is... if you allow yourself one, you don't set up the mindset of "can't eat it, can't eat it, I ate it and failed so I might as well eat ALL of it..." which is really easy to fall into and makes trying to lose weight miserable. 

Wendy
CO EMT-B


----------



## JonTullos

exodus said:


> Big big big big thing. STOP DRINKING SODA!!!!! Even diet sodas. Sure diet sodas aren't BAD for you, but they contain sugars, and what does sugar turn into?! And why would you put any type of liquid into your body other than what it needs the most?! WATER!
> 
> Trust me, I used to drink 2+ liters of soda a day, it was horrible, and I had a hard time keeping meals down because of how thin the acids from the soda wore down my stomache lining... I went cold turkey to water. And it was a little hard at first because I liked the taste of soda. But now all I drink is water, I occaisionly get soda when we go out to dinner, but for the most part, i ONLY drink water... I started on water only after my kidney stone... It was killer.



THIS!  I drink mostly water and coffee (and that mostly in the morning) and it's made a huge difference.  I'm in your boat too... I'm just short of 6' and weigh 280.  I'm in better shape than I was but I also know that I have a ways to go.  Since you have problems I'm with AJ... talk to the doc first and go from there.  The biggest thing does seem to be exercising and watching what and how you eat.  You'll be fine... we'll both get there. 

Jonathan


----------



## gicts

Its common sense pal. Burn more, consume less. With what intensity and direction you go about it is up to you. The most important thing to understand is losing significant weight are  lifestyle changes. Do not expect results quickly. How long did it take for you to put it on? Expect for it to take you that long to loose it all again. Cutting all sugars and religiously exercising are what I have found to be successful. Start off walking 2 miles everyday and work up until you can jog it, then run it and knock it out and get on with your day. Cooking your own, healthy meals of course helps as well. Pack a lunch.
Best of luck to you! *The changes you make that you keep are the ones that help the most.*


----------



## EMTCop86

Sasha said:


> People should not accept medical advice over the internet unless from a verified doctor.


 
Correct.



> Weight loss qualifies as medical. Losing weight the wrong way can totally screw you up and mess with your overall health,


 
Abosutely.



> taking it from the "Trust me, I tried this, it worked" average joe poster is just ignorant.


 
Why is it ignorant? There are plenty of "average joe posters" that have been overweight and lost it. They have learned tips and tricks that have helped them. Some of those tips and tricks were learned from other people. Why not share your knowledge to help someone else? 

Of course one thing may work for someone and not the other but that is even more reason to get more advice from others to get different ideas. Again you need to consult your doctor before starting anything new, especially something as hard and complicated as weight loss.


----------



## Sasha

EMTCop86 said:


> Correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Abosutely.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it ignorant? There are plenty of "average joe posters" that have been overweight and lost it. They have learned tips and tricks that have helped them. Some of those tips and tricks were learned from other people. Why not share your knowledge to help someone else?
> 
> Of course one thing may work for someone and not the other but that is even more reason to get more advice from others to get different ideas. Again you need to consult your doctor before starting anything new, especially something as hard and complicated as weight loss.




Because they might have not done it safely and correctly.Maybe they did it wrong and nothing happened to them, but because every body's body is different, it may harm them. It's really just not a good idea to take advice like that unless it's from a doctor and dietitan or someone who'se job it is to help you lose weight.


----------



## EMTCop86

Sasha said:


> Because they might have not done it safely and correctly.Maybe they did it wrong and nothing happened to them, but because every body's body is different, it may harm them. It's really just not a good idea to take advice like that unless it's from a doctor and dietitan or someone who'se job it is to help you lose weight.


 
Again that is why you need to consult with your doctor. There are so many things out there on weight loss it can be mind blowing. When I needed to lose the weight I needed to lose I got plenty of advice from people on forums. I talked to my doctor about those ideas and she said go for it on some ideas and no that's not a good idea on others. Yes I got a lot of bad advice but again that is why you need to talk to your doctor.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt

Zalan said:


> Should have said, before this post I have had doctors visit. He rans all sorts of test. Found nothing wrong with me other than being considered morbidily obese, & high blood pressure. He also noted that I`m also a large frame.
> 
> He basically said I`m in no danger now. However, 10 yrs down the road it would be a different story if I continued this way. He recomend switching over to diet soda. Drinlkng alot of water before meals. Overtime lowering my food intake. & loose 2 to 3 lbs a months this way.
> 
> Physical activity can be moderate exercise up to what I think I can handle. Just not over do it to much. *Whats a good moderate exercise program for a begginer? Is there any Cheap exercise equipment I should invest in?* Kind of interested in the Kettle Ball. Considering my weight & Height what should I look for in a Kettle Ball?


 
OK, for your current body makeup right now, I strongly suggest you not go with the any home equipment. Invest the money and join up with a gym if possible. Gyms have all kinds of appropriate equipment. They also have trainers. The trainers there can work with you and get you going in the right direction, and to show you how to do things right. Believe me. Technique is everything when working out. The mirrors are not there for narcissism. They are there so we can make sure we do the exercises correctly and not hurt ourselves. Most of us don't know the right technique. And we usually end up hurting something that doesn't heal very fast... like a back or a joint for instance.

In order for this to take effect and have any lasting results, this will have to become a lifestyle change. Ever notice that lean people live longer? Just take a look at the 160lb 80yo men still playing golf in the dog days of summer. This is why I don't mean to just "lose a little bit of weight", but to actually live a healthy life... a *heatlhy lifestyle*.

Speaking of which.  When I get done with this coffee, I'm going to my gym.  It's Core Day today.

Good luck bro.


----------



## Eydawn

A note to those saying the body requires sugar: Yes, indeed it does. But you can easily get that sugar from sources other than refined corn syrup or cane sugar. You don't need to drink soda or eat highly processed carbs to get your sugar intake. Fresh fruit, complex carbohydrates, all of those are (according to sources like the AHA, I might add) much healthier food options. 

Asking EMTLife for diet advice? Much smarter than lurking somewhere like the pro-Anorexia livejournal groups... you want to talk unhealthy weight loss tips, just lurk on there for a day and see what kind of crap floats around. I post on one of those LJ pages there to provide a non-ED viewpoint, especially with regard to the medical questions that crop up (these kids are doing serious damage and get scared, and get reassurance that everything's ok from fellow ED kids... I come in as the blunt voice of reason every so often...)

And I would agree on forking over for the gym... I've hurt myself before trying to lift and use exercise machines, and it's not pretty. Walking, however, is something you can do without a trainer helping you. 

Wendy
CO EMT-B


----------



## 46Young

Zalan said:


> Should have said, before this post I have had doctors visit. He rans all sorts of test. Found nothing wrong with me other than being considered morbidily obese, & high blood pressure. He also noted that I`m also a large frame.
> 
> He basically said I`m in no danger now. However, 10 yrs down the road it would be a different story if I continued this way. He recomend switching over to diet soda. Drinlkng alot of water before meals. Overtime lowering my food intake. & loose 2 to 3 lbs a months this way.
> 
> Physical activity can be moderate exercise up to what I think I can handle. Just not over do it to much. Whats a good moderate exercise program for a begginer? Is there any Cheap exercise equipment I should invest in? Kind of interested in the Kettle Ball. Considering my weight & Height what should I look for in a Kettle Ball?



I bought my kettlebells from lifelineusa.com. The handles are of appropriate thickness, and just gritty enough without overdeveloping calluses. Great idea considering your weight. Sets of kettlebell swings, kb clean&jerks, or snatches should ramp up your metabolism. Start with a set of 10, rest one minute, repeat for up to 10 rounds. Then, cut rest or increase reps, as your conditioning improves. any kind of running would be a bad idea, as it would only serve to wear and tear your joints. If you must do the treadmill, use a steep incline and walk. This should save your knees and lower back. I'll assume that you have no current cardiac or orthopedic issues. Buy two kettlebells, maybe 53lbs each. When you're properly conditioned, I recommend 5x5 of an upper body push, upper body pull, quad dominant, posterior chain(hip) dominant, and abs. Example: double kettlebell press, renegade row, front squats, swings, and floor wipers(from the "300" workout). Finish with a lactate threshold or anerobic energy system session, within your capabilities. Three times per week should be plenty. If you have the time, I recommend walking for one hour daily, preferably after dinner. This is referred to as non-exercise physical activity(NEPA). As for diet, you'll want to follow a plan that you can sustain long term. Start by gradually eliminating soda, then junk food, then juices, then refined(white) flour, while slowly adding foods that occur in nature, and can't be manufactured. This would include meats(preferably free range, grass fed), eggs, fruits/vegetables, quinoa, bulgur wheat, nuts/seeds, maybe some dairy. Strive for 90% compliance. This will keep you on track, and you'll keep your sanity by occasionally indulging your vices. Again, getting your nutrition to this level will take time, and is a gradual process. Make sure to keep adequately hydrated. If you eat a reasonably healthy salad prior to every meal, you'll promote fullness earlier, and slow digestion. Don't forget your MVI and fish oil supplements. Good luck, here's some additional resources: www.firegroundfitness.com www.rosstraining.com www.crossfit.com www.mikemahler.com


----------



## Sasha

Eydawn said:


> A note to those saying the body requires sugar: Yes, indeed it does. But you can easily get that sugar from sources other than refined corn syrup or cane sugar. You don't need to drink soda or eat highly processed carbs to get your sugar intake. Fresh fruit, complex carbohydrates, all of those are (according to sources like the AHA, I might add) much healthier food options.
> 
> Asking EMTLife for diet advice? Much smarter than lurking somewhere like the pro-Anorexia livejournal groups... you want to talk unhealthy weight loss tips, just lurk on there for a day and see what kind of crap floats around. I post on one of those LJ pages there to provide a non-ED viewpoint, especially with regard to the medical questions that crop up (these kids are doing serious damage and get scared, and get reassurance that everything's ok from fellow ED kids... I come in as the blunt voice of reason every so often...)
> 
> And I would agree on forking over for the gym... I've hurt myself before trying to lift and use exercise machines, and it's not pretty. Walking, however, is something you can do without a trainer helping you.
> 
> Wendy
> CO EMT-B



Who recommended him going to a pro-ED live journal??

Just a general note for anyone who is considering ED methods for weight loss, I can speak from personal eating disorder experience that it hurts more than you will ever imagine physically and it will hurt emotionally and the physical ramifications and side effects from it is NOT worth it. It is deadly, it can kill you. Eating Disorders have the highest mortality rate of any mental illness.

And just a further note, eating disorders are not so much about losing weight as it is about control. Keep your blunt voice of reason to yourself. These kids aren't reasonable, they don't need your condescending "This crap is crazy" attitude. They need help and are in a bad mental place that you cannot understand unless you've been there.


----------



## surub

Yeah I mean all i can say is cut the soda and just drink water, milk, and hand squeezed juice.
In about 2 weeks i lost about 7 pounds just from drinking hand a glass of pure lemon and a cup of orange juice every morning.  
Also try to eat lots of greens, stay away from fried foods. I mean you can have some sweets, but I would eat it @ lunch, nothing later. Also try to refrain from eating past 7 or 8 PM.

Exercise wise, I mean start walking and slowly move it to a jog, and then to a run. Also another option that is good is to swim. I have a friend that lost about 18 pounds in 2 weeks from swimming 2 hours a day Monday - Friday.

In conclusion it really comes down to your mind set.

Hope this helps.

~surub


----------



## irish_handgrenade

Sasha said:


> No diets or you will become a yoyo and go up and down up and down and up and down and it's bad for your body.
> 
> I'll echo the doctor and dietitian, as well as work on life long lifestyle changes and not something you abandon once you lose the weight you were looking to lose. Aim for health, not skinnyness.



I 2nd this motion. Don't "diet" you have to make a lifestyle change. Don't try to "lose weight" just be healthy. It doesn't matter what you weigh as long as you are healthy and fit. Good luck to you I hope everything works out for you, and BE CAREFUL WHO YOU LISTEN TO. Most people have NO CLUE wtf they are talking about.

_Handgrenade


----------



## NomadicMedic

It's really simple.

Eat less, exercise more.

Eat smaller portions and make sure your meals contain less pre processed crap and sugar, and more healthy, fresh foods.

Walk. Every day. even if you hate it. Walk. Then in a few weeks, walk longer distances.

You'll see the weight start to slowly disappear. 

There's no magic cure all. It simply takes eating less and exercising more.

Good luck!


----------



## Seaglass

Good luck! 

Seconding what Sasha said about eating disorders. If you ever find yourself thinking you're worthless because your weight loss slowed down, find therapy. If money is tight, check out church groups--they often give referrals to free secular places. Besides, by professional ethical codes, even religious therapists are supposed to be able to provide therapy without bringing religion into it.

If you're like me and really hate gyms, try other activities until you find ones you like. See if you can get friends to take walks with you, or if you can find some sports clubs that have cool people. As everyone else has said, start with light activity and move up as your exercise tolerance increases. If you do too much and hurt yourself, it'll get really easy to stop entirely.


----------



## sop

Here is what I been doing: 
1. I frequently check-in with my doctor.
2. I do cardio-workouts
3. I lift weights
4. I have 1 meat, 1 source of fiber, and 1 dairy product for breakfast.
5. I have 1 meat, 1 fruit, and 1 vegetable for lunch.
6. I have some source of fiber for a snack during the day.
7. I have 1 meat, 2 vegetables, and 1 source of fiber for dinner.
8. I take apple-cider vinegar to burn fat.
9. I take blood-pressure supplements to help control my pressure.
10. I get a full night of sleep, when I can.


----------



## Hallofo

I agree with the above... I started my weight-loss program as a 6'4", 360ish pound rolly-polly. I lost _135 pounds_ in a year and a half! Some of that has come back in the form of muscle, and some from wearing out my knees running; which brings me to my first point:

Go Slow! Don't set some insane goal like "lose 30 pounds a month" or "eat only salad". Set goals you can reach. You will still have to work at them and excersise some self-disipline, but it can be done.

Don't Get Discouraged! Some weeks will be bad. Some weeks will be good. The big thing is to not let minor failures derail your goals! If you don't meet your weight-loss goal for the week, don't get depressed and decide you'll "never be able to do it", find out why you did not loose the weight and work to correct the problem!

Get a Friend! Probably the only thing harder than making a lifestyle change like this is to make it alone! There are web resources out there (forums like these, etc...) that you can post on to track your weight loss and thoughts. A real workout buddy would be the best way to go though, check out local gyms and colleges.

Keep At It! After you get going, you really need to _keep_ going. A bad habit I have (and still fight!) is to get a little indulgent. I think "hey, I worked my butt of this last month, I'm getting pizza!". Rewards are fine, and I encourage them IN MODERATION! Don't get sucked into the downward (or upward in weight) spiral of thinking you "deserve" treats constantly to keep you going. Treats got you where you are now, and self-disipline with hard work is the only thing that will get you out. 

I hope this can help you, feel free to PM/email me with any modivational questions. I can honestly say I've been where you are, and I think can help you get to where you want to be!


----------



## emt33

I lived the same lifestyle you have for a long time and am breaking away from it and the longer I do it the more I love it..... I was not very active at all in the beginning but I am becoming more and more active as the weeks go on. I'm not saying my routine will work for you but its working for me.

First thing is I was a smoker- which we all know when your trying to get or be fit is almost next to impossible- So before I quit I started to exercise lightly- I would do a slow walk around one of the school tracks and I bought a park pass and use it regularly. 

At first the walks sucked- my legs would start to burn and my lungs would hurt within a quarter of a mile or so- but after a few weeks the endurance started to pick up, now walking a few miles is no problem. 

So after a few months of walking I started jogging (slowly) and am building up endurance there- It definitely takes some times but I'm enjoying the rewards.

The other things I've started doing is playing catch (softball, football) and playing basketball and volleyball- There are a ton of things to do out there you just have to get out there and do them! after a month or so you'll start to enjoy how your feeling from the activity and you'll want to keep doing it more.

But I think my biggest thing is the soda- I used to drink about a 2-liter or so a day- I switched to diet, and I tend to drink more water or unsweetened tea more than anything....

Good luck to you!


----------



## fit4duty

Hallofo said:


> I agree with the above... I started my weight-loss program as a 6'4", 360ish pound rolly-polly. I lost _135 pounds_ in a year and a half! Some of that has come back in the form of muscle, and some from wearing out my knees running; which brings me to my first point:
> 
> Go Slow! Don't set some insane goal like "lose 30 pounds a month" or "eat only salad". Set goals you can reach. You will still have to work at them and excersise some self-disipline, but it can be done.
> 
> Don't Get Discouraged! Some weeks will be bad. Some weeks will be good. The big thing is to not let minor failures derail your goals! If you don't meet your weight-loss goal for the week, don't get depressed and decide you'll "never be able to do it", find out why you did not loose the weight and work to correct the problem!
> 
> Get a Friend! Probably the only thing harder than making a lifestyle change like this is to make it alone! There are web resources out there (forums like these, etc...) that you can post on to track your weight loss and thoughts. A real workout buddy would be the best way to go though, check out local gyms and colleges.
> 
> Keep At It! After you get going, you really need to _keep_ going. A bad habit I have (and still fight!) is to get a little indulgent. I think "hey, I worked my butt of this last month, I'm getting pizza!". Rewards are fine, and I encourage them IN MODERATION! Don't get sucked into the downward (or upward in weight) spiral of thinking you "deserve" treats constantly to keep you going. Treats got you where you are now, and self-disipline with hard work is the only thing that will get you out.
> 
> I hope this can help you, feel free to PM/email me with any modivational questions. I can honestly say I've been where you are, and I think can help you get to where you want to be!



Holy crap!!! The voice of reason and common sense finally rears its ugly head. Don't deviate from the above one iota


----------



## Dearing Baymiller

i don't know if i missed this in previous posts, but if i did it's worth mentioning again.......

don't worry about body weight. 
you will eventually see less overall weight loss when you start to lose and are exercising because you are adding muscle. it'll look like your fat loss is slowing down when it is prob staying the same.

forget the weight numbers, they can be a discouraging trap.
worry about your percentage of body fat or even your belt size as another good indicator of how you're doing.

good luck man, i'm working on the same thing.

David


----------



## ChargerGirl

i found the best motivation to get out and walk everyday is to get a dog.than you want to walk your best friend


----------



## That_Guy

Zalan said:


> There are few things that I need to get taken care of before becoming a Paramedic. Physically, I`m at 340 lbs at 6' tall. This is a major hurdle to overcome for me. I also have high bloodpressure. I`m in my 30`s & was a professional coach potatoe.  What should I do start loosing weight, & get in shape?
> 
> I know the first thing I have to do is quit drinking 2 liter of soda day. A year ago it was 4 liters of soda day.



weight and height don't me jack crap (no offense) what's your BMI?

340lbs can be literally nothing to your body composition, especially if you have a large frame. Your blood pressure, once you get into a normal workout routine, with some good cardio, overtime it'll help lower your blood pressure. 

There are guys who are 5'10 420lbs but have hardly any body fat. See what I mean?

and drink calorie free/sugar free drinks. (5 calories or less per serving) don't drink your calories.

Put yourself (count calories) to 2200 a day, with a good workout program. (firegrounds.com works pretty good, also hundredpushups.com combined with twohundredsitups.com and twohundredsquats.com is a good workout routine, do all three consecutively, and once you hit the miles stone, take everything and double it. there are guys who've gotten to 200 PU, 400 SU, and 400 squats without stopping. and they lost serious body fat overtime doing it) 

I've lost considerable body fat doing workout routines, different types of diets, and all in all, the best diet I've ever been on to date, is take out whites. No white rice, no white bread, no white pancakes, etc. (aka, high carb foods go out the window) 

Stay away from the Atkins, I don't know a single person who has not developed some kind of heart problem when on that diet. don't take the chance. (too much fats) 

Oh, and another good diet tip, portion control. (counting calories helps) veggies? go to town. =)


----------



## That_Guy

Dearing Baymiller said:


> i don't know if i missed this in previous posts, but if i did it's worth mentioning again.......
> 
> don't worry about body weight.
> you will eventually see less overall weight loss when you start to lose and are *exercising because you are adding muscle. it'll look like your fat loss is slowing down when it is prob staying the same.*
> 
> *forget the weight numbers,* they can be a discouraging trap.
> worry about your *percentage of body fat or even your belt size as another good indicator of how you're doing.*
> 
> good luck man, i'm working on the same thing.
> 
> David



On the dime


----------



## Dominion

I'm in a similar situation currently and already in paramedic school.  I'm one of about 15 paramedics/students I can think of that are extremely over weight.  In the last month I've bought a bike and started watching a little more closely what I eat and cutting out fast food (I've slipped up lately and I felt terrible about it).  I still drink sodas but not like before, before I could almost finish off a 12 pack in a day.  My crutch right now though is sweet tea, I generally drink water, sweet tea, or crystal light.  I limit myself to one soda if I have to have one, and it's usually something like a Coke Zero or Pepsi Zero, to get the soda feel but not as much bad crap.

When we shop we don't buy beef, anything we use alot that has high fructose corn syrup in it.  We buy mainly ground pork and turkey, chicken breasts, salmon, white fish (cod or whatever we can get cheaply).  Multigrain breads for our breads, and I allow my self a breakfeast treat of an 'Everything Bagel' from Panera Breads (my wife is a baker there).  

My issue has been my eating habits lately.  I don't over eat at the meals but I will eat maybe once or twice a day sometimes over a 15-18 hour period. 

I ride when possible, at the very least 2 or 3 times a week and a min of 3 miles (very hilly terrain around here).  My crutches to take care of still; eating out, soda, my eating habits (times).


----------



## That_Guy

Dominion said:


> I'm in a similar situation currently and already in paramedic school.  I'm one of about 15 paramedics/students I can think of that are extremely over weight.  In the last month I've bought a bike and started watching a little more closely what I eat and cutting out fast food (I've slipped up lately and I felt terrible about it).  I still drink sodas but not like before, before I could almost finish off a 12 pack in a day.  My crutch right now though is sweet tea, I generally drink water, sweet tea, or crystal light.  I limit myself to one soda if I have to have one, and it's usually something like a Coke Zero or Pepsi Zero, to get the soda feel but not as much bad crap.
> 
> When we shop we don't buy beef, anything we use alot that has high fructose corn syrup in it.  We buy mainly ground pork and turkey, chicken breasts, salmon, white fish (cod or whatever we can get cheaply).  Multigrain breads for our breads, and I allow my self a breakfeast treat of an 'Everything Bagel' from Panera Breads (my wife is a baker there).
> 
> My issue has been my eating habits lately.  I don't over eat at the meals but I will eat maybe once or twice a day sometimes over a 15-18 hour period.
> 
> I ride when possible, at the very least 2 or 3 times a week and a min of 3 miles (very hilly terrain around here).  My crutches to take care of still; eating out, soda, my eating habits (times).



count your calories. eat veggies, (lots) and avoid any/all breaded meats and deep fried foods. and stay away from all things white. (white bread, white rice, etc.) and limit yourself to 2,200 cals per day. Ditch the soda ("diet" is "ok" but eventually it's gotta be kicked to the curb 100%) and find a good workout routine for you.

hundredpushups.com + twohundredsitups.com + twohundredsquats.com are good programs. do each one the same day, PU, SU, and squats. 

on top with the above mentioned info, You'll drop body fat, and gain muscle mass. (you already have enough body fat to fuel the muscle growth, don't worry about that, and no, I'm not making fun of you in any way, shape, nor form. I'm speaking from experience) and all you're blood work will be astounding. (mine is) 

And when your wife starts checking your new pecks, built shoulders, and semi-ripped chest... Oh yeah bro! 

If the above aren't that appealing to you, firegrounds.com is an excellent workout routine. do their 28 Day program, to "get into shape" repeat as many times as you need (the 28 days) and than get into L1, L2, etc. etc. as your body becomes more and more ready. Many ways exist that you can go about doing this.

But above all, NEVER QUIT! B)


----------



## rescue99

Zalan,

sparkpeople.com is a good place to begin. There are hundreds of foods listed, recipes, menues, support groups (including an EMS forum), exercise clips and trackers to help you reeducate yourself. Good luck and be well.


----------



## Dominion

That_Guy said:


> count your calories. eat veggies, (lots) and avoid any/all breaded meats and deep fried foods. and stay away from all things white. (white bread, white rice, etc.) and li.....all that by you



I've started a lot of this, I don't really like breaded meats anyways so those are typically not in the diet to begin with.  I'm not a calorie counter, I find for me personally if I get bogged down into counting and doing math etc that it's harder for me to watch what I eat cause I eventually say "screw it" and eat whatever anyways.  It's going to be a process, exercise I can work on, food is my biggest issue.  

If i could afford it, I'd love to meet with a good nutritionist to set out what is right for me but with no insurance to even see my doctor it's tough to get things like that going.  Also recently developing a taste for veggies has been a priority but I still am eating things like corn (fresh from a farmers market if I can make it), boiled red potatoes, steamed broccoli, and rice are the majors I eat with dinner.  The rice I usually eat is basmati or a wild rice mix.  Pasta (whole grain) and red sauces, etc.  I would like to broaden my horizons on what to eat, but my wife tends to eat junkier food and doesn't cook full meals like I do so it can be tough.  

Biking has worked out great for me and I can already see hte differences, I ALWAYS track my rides and I can see the progress I'm making.  (Just recently tackled a hill that when I was considering buying a bike I thought "no way").


----------



## That_Guy

Dominion said:


> I've started a lot of this, I don't really like breaded meats anyways so those are typically not in the diet to begin with.  I'm not a calorie counter, I find for me personally if I get bogged down into counting and doing math etc that it's harder for me to watch what I eat cause I eventually say "screw it" and eat whatever anyways.  It's going to be a process, exercise I can work on, food is my biggest issue.
> 
> If i could afford it, I'd love to meet with a good nutritionist to set out what is right for me but with no insurance to even see my doctor it's tough to get things like that going.  Also recently developing a taste for veggies has been a priority but I still am eating things like corn (fresh from a farmers market if I can make it), boiled red potatoes, steamed broccoli, and rice are the majors I eat with dinner.  The rice I usually eat is basmati or a wild rice mix.  Pasta (whole grain) and red sauces, etc.  I would like to broaden my horizons on what to eat, but my wife tends to eat junkier food and doesn't cook full meals like I do so it can be tough.
> 
> Biking has worked out great for me and I can already see hte differences, I ALWAYS track my rides and I can see the progress I'm making.  (Just recently tackled a hill that when I was considering buying a bike I thought "no way").



If you have corn on the cob. wrap it in tinfoil, throw it in a 450 degree oven for a half hour, to an hour. (or on the GRILL) OMGosh!!!! You don't need butter, pepper, or anything. just keep it wrapped in its stock. (don't unfold any leaves or anything unless you're just literally about to eat it)

What kind of foods do you like to eat?

What kind of foods does your wife like to eat?

I can throw up some recipes if you like. and some quick make snacks.

And if you don't count calories, than just work portion control.


----------



## Dominion

I'm an avid chef so yes, by all means throw up some recipes for snacks and meals.  Or PM me, I am always collecting recipes 

That's exactly how I cook my corn, I get it fresh from farmers market, leave the husk on, wrap in tinfoil, drop in oven (or grill if I can get access to one)

I can't really get into WHAT I like cause I like almost anything out there, but I am just not adventurous in the veggie department. I'd probably like things but I'm always nervous about fixing new things 

Spices play a huge role in my cooking (I have something like 20-25 different spices that I use) and I never measure anything.  I generally go to taste and only measure if it's the first time cooking something.


----------



## That_Guy

Dominion said:


> I'm an avid chef so yes, by all means throw up some recipes for snacks and meals.  Or PM me, I am always collecting recipes
> 
> That's exactly how I cook my corn, I get it fresh from farmers market, leave the husk on, wrap in tinfoil, drop in oven (or grill if I can get access to one)
> 
> I can't really get into WHAT I like cause I like almost anything out there, but I am just not adventurous in the veggie department. I'd probably like things but I'm always nervous about fixing new things
> 
> Spices play a huge role in my cooking (I have something like 20-25 different spices that I use) and I never measure anything.  I generally go to taste and only measure if it's the first time cooking something.



I hear you on that, do you like foods with a bite? Or kinda sweet tasting? (like which do you kinda prefer?)

I'll be adding some recipes to the recipe thread. If you have any ideas of something that'd sound interesting (like oriental, italian, feeling kinda german, or Greek, etc. I definitely have recipes)


----------



## NEMed2

I lost 50 lbs on South Beach.  All it took was a $5 book and my making a conscious change in what I buy & put in the house.  It is a great program for a lot of people because its about re-learning what good foods are & re-introducing them into your diet.  I've been on a modified version of the program for years and love it.  There are literally dozens of sites with recipes.  Its not huge in CT but I found spaghetti squash was a great substitute for pasta when I was craving it.

Whenever I find that I've hit a new plateau I look to add some variety to my workout program which helps.  Adding in a new move, or even doing the same exercises but in a different order adds to 'muscle confusion which helps you to burn more calories.

Good luck on your new life style and keep us posted!  Don't give up if you're feeling discouraged. Just know that you're doing this to make a positive change in your life and keep at it.  And if you have a few bad days it doesn't mean that you have to give up all together.


----------



## Rob123

That_Guy said:


> I can *throw up* some recipes if you like.



 Bulimia nervosa is a very unhealthy way to lose weight. :glare:

Seriously though, I am quite interested in this thread and wish you luck.
I'm a big guy myself (although my wife is kind and doesn't nag me about it).


----------



## Dominion

allrecipes.com is my favorite place to browse although it's gotten harder to navigate over the last few years.

I like it all, I PREFER spicy food and other things with a bite (and hence my love for Thai, Indian, etc).  Indian is my favorite food to fix and eat, it's so complicated and the aromas are so good and yet it's really easy to make in general.  

will have to find this recipe thread and post some of mine.


----------



## That_Guy

Rob123 said:


> Bulimia nervosa is a very unhealthy way to lose weight. :glare:
> 
> Seriously though, I am quite interested in this thread and wish you luck.
> I'm a big guy myself (although my wife is kind and doesn't nag me about it).



LOL I'm a big guy too, (not all in fat though) dropping body fat is also a goal of mine (I plan on getting below 17% BMI, which would put me at 276lbs because of my frame, and muscle mass)

What are everyone else's BMI goals?


----------



## spisco85

BMI is a bunch of BS. A true test of body composition is a Body fat %. I had a VA (veteran's affair) doctor and a doctor for a physical tell me I was morbidly obese based on the BMI on their height to weight scale. I'm 5' 11" and 220 lbs. I'm not skinny but morbidly obese is a ridiculus statement.


----------



## That_Guy

spisco85 said:


> BMI is a bunch of BS. A true test of body composition is a Body fat %. I had a VA (veteran's affair) doctor and a doctor for a physical tell me I was morbidly obese based on the BMI on their height to weight scale. I'm 5' 11" and 220 lbs. I'm not skinny but morbidly obese is a ridiculus statement.



How'd they calculate your BMI? Did they just put Ht, Wt, into a comp? If so, it's a BS BMI. 

They have to measure around your neck, and measure around your stomach. than do height and weight. 

Me? I'm 6'4, 315lbs. with a 22% BMI, BMI is your body fat to lean tissue.


----------



## That_Guy

NEMed2 said:


> I lost 50 lbs on South Beach.  All it took was a $5 book and my making a conscious change in what I buy & put in the house.  It is a great program for a lot of people because its about re-learning what good foods are & re-introducing them into your diet.  I've been on a modified version of the program for years and love it.  There are literally dozens of sites with recipes.  Its not huge in CT but I found spaghetti squash was a great substitute for pasta when I was craving it.
> 
> Whenever I find that I've hit a new plateau I look to add some variety to my workout program which helps.  Adding in a new move, or even doing the same exercises but in a different order adds to 'muscle confusion which helps you to burn more calories.
> 
> Good luck on your new life style and keep us posted!  Don't give up if you're feeling discouraged. Just know that you're doing this to make a positive change in your life and keep at it.  And if you have a few bad days it doesn't mean that you have to give up all together.



Everyday, change your routine. Add another set, or change up the order of your workout.

Even the type of exorcise.

i.e. 

If you do Bench, Incline, Military Press, than Push-ups (Push Ups for the Aerobic, and the weights, make sure min of 10 reps per set. max of 15 per set, you'll build strength faster, that's how it's always worked for my body anyways...)

Mix in dumbbells.

Like Bench Press, than dumbbells for incline, than push-ups, than military press, always mix it up. No two days of the same muscle group should be the same.

And focus on "categories". Arms, chest, deltoids one day, back and abs the next, and legs the day after that. 1 day rest, back and abs, arms chest deltoids, etc. etc. etc. Always mix it up. 

I guarantee you'll never plateau doing this. (My bench went to nearly 400lbs after going an entire year without weight lifting, starting back down to 180lb bench, within a year I almost got 400lbs, stopped at 385lbs bench. You'll never plateau if you mix it like above, muscle confusion will occur each and every single workout...)


----------



## traumamama

The gym is a good place. We have one in our little town and our EMT's long range plan is to get everyone in shape. Soda is a bad thing for sure, anything with high fructose corn syrup is so check the ingredients of everything you eat and drink. Eat alot of veggies and salads, too. 
Good luck and keep in touch with us! Maybe we could do a team loss thing on here and the team that loses the most weight wins?????


----------



## Dominion

traumamama said:


> The gym is a good place. We have one in our little town and our EMT's long range plan is to get everyone in shape. Soda is a bad thing for sure, anything with high fructose corn syrup is so check the ingredients of everything you eat and drink. Eat alot of veggies and salads, too.
> Good luck and keep in touch with us! Maybe we could do a team loss thing on here and the team that loses the most weight wins?????



Seconding the HFCS.  Check all your food, my wife and I buy organic when we get something that usually has it.  It sounds hippy but that's the only way to get it without the crap.  Some things you might not realize that have it:

Ketchup
Juices (a duh but many people don't realize this)
Marinades/Sauces

Almost anything with liquids can have HFCS, also check to see if it has partionally (sp) rehydrogenated oil or whatever it is.  That's not good for you either.

Some things my wife and I always get are:

Organic Ketchup
Northland Juice (comes in Cranberry, Raspberry Cranberry, and Cranberry Grape) It's a GREAT juice that uses other juices (primarily apple) to sweeten it.
Tropicana with some Pulp (again, no HFCS, just sugar)

Granted these aren't GREAT for you, but they are better than the alternatives.


----------

